# DIY/Grass livery near Wantage



## Lacuna (12 January 2015)

Hi, 

I wonder whether anyone could recommend a yard near Wantage? I'm looking for DIY or Grass livery, ideally within 3/4 miles of the Hanneys. (Already checked out Weir Farm but they are currently full)

Not too bothered about fabulous facilities as long as plenty of turnout and preferably close to good hacking.


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (12 January 2015)

Grove Farm Equestrian is pretty darn good by all accounts and their grass livery includes hay in winter, so I believe, around £160pm. Onsite hacking and close to the ridgeway.

You've also got Alden Equestrian Centre, £65pm for grass livery. A much cheaper option but quite exposed to wind and rain for the 24/7-ers. Grazing nothing to shout about but hacking is immense!


----------



## Lacuna (14 January 2015)

Many thanks. Will look into them.


----------



## wingedhorse99 (14 January 2015)

Lacuna said:



			Many thanks. Will look into them.
		
Click to expand...

Have you looked at the couple of yards in Ginge? You cant miss stables as are just off road as drive through village.


----------

